

Irish Water to spend €69 million on consultants - edoloughlin
http://www.businessworld.ie/livenews.htm?a=3131783;s=rollingnews.htm

======
edoloughlin
O.p. here. These are consultancy setup costs for a new state agency to
administer water charges. The agency isn't operating yet.

